# All American canner



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I was just given a AA pressure canner. It is an older one with the pitcock. Do I need to change this out for the stem to hold the weighted gauge. Also this one does not have the rubber safety valve. 

Has anyone used one with the pitcock before and how safe are they. 

The lady that had this one said she had used it 20 or so years and if the lid wasn't on just right said it would leak out steam. It has been sitting in her garage a couple years.

I looked online to see if I could find where I could get it checked out but our county extension in Henderson county doesn't say anything about checking canners.

She was giving this to me to sell for junk and give the money to my weight loss group. But if I can get it working I'll just give the money I would have gotten from the scrap place. So I'm thinking it might be worth replacing any part that needs replacing.

Any thoughts on what I need to do to get it in working order. It does need to be cleaned up. Tomorrow I'll try to post a picture.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Call your extension service about checking the gauge. Some offices have the equipment to check the older canners like yours. If they don't, ask if they can check the gauge if you remove it from the lid and bring it to them. If your gauge needs replacing, the weighted gauge and stem are not much more expensive than the gauge. The part numbers are opcaa-68, and opcaa-69.

Do an internet search for the AA canner instruction manual. Or use the search function here. Many threads on the AA canners.

Use petroleum jelly on the mating surfaces of the lid and canner. Tighten the wingnuts that hold the lid on evenly.

Do you have the rack for the canner?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

All I have is the thing that goes in the bottom with the holes in it. I'll probably have to order a rack.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

The current AA policy is that any gauge should be used only as a general guideline and the weight is what should be monitored for accuracy and safe processing. That is true for any pressure canner.

So yes, the best and safest route is to replace the petcock with the new stem and weight. Using it will tell you how accurate your gauge is (usually off by 2-4 lbs.) and then you can just ignore the gauge.



> All I have is the thing that goes in the bottom with the holes in it. I'll probably have to order a rack.


There is no "rack" like in a BWB canner used in pressure canners, the plate is what is used to set the jars on and a jar lifter is used to remove the jars.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

One more question, mine don't have the rubber pop out pressure safty plug. it just has a small bolt looking thing with a hole. But when I tried to clean out the hole the pin would not go through. If I order a rubber plug would that fit if I took out the bolt looking thing.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Does the lid of your AA canner look like the one in the picture of the first post of this thread?

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=356200


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

oneokie said:


> Does the lid of your AA canner look like the one in the picture of the first post of this thread?
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=356200


Yes just like that.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

The thing to the right of the gauge in that pic is the vent. 

If you want to convert to a weighted gauge, remove that item and replace with the stem of the weighted gauge. Part numbers are mentioned in my earlier post.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

This is a picture of my lid, we are planning on changing it to a weighted gauge. What I need to know, do I need to change the little bolt looking thing to a rubber pop off thing. (Don't know what it's called) It's the little thing in the center. This picture is of the back side of the lid.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Is that "bolt" threaded into the lid?

Go here: http://www.pressurecooker-outlet.com/aaparts.htm and scroll down the list. There is a pic? of the overpressure plug. My thinking is that you could remove the "bolt" and take the lid to a machine shop and have that hole machined out to where the rubber overpressure plug would fit. I would also contact the manufacturer and ask for the dimensions for the overpressure plug hole.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

That "little bolt thing" is the old type over-pressure plug and would still work if needed. It can be converted if you wish to the newer rubber one (with extra work as oneokie said) but you don't have to. With the conversion to the new vent and weight it becomes in effect an over-pressure relief valve as both it and the gauge will blow along with that bolt if necessary.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone for all the help. 

Oneokie I will check out that link.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm so glad I found this Thread!
We just purchased another All American (921) it's just like this one but with the rubber over pressure plug. We found it at our local Goodwill store for $34.00.
I'm off to order the new Regulator and Vent Pipe.

I've promised my husband I won't get any more pressure canners...promise...~lol~...


----------

